# cat back exhaust



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Any time you open up the exhaust is good, and the magnaflow has been getting GREAT reviews. You will see a slight bump in power, but it wont gain too much until you go catless. Intake, tune, and exhaust are the three best mods so far for this car, and the tune is best bang for your buck. I love how mine sounds, but I haven't heard the magnaflow in person yet.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I notice some problems with the magnaflows . I have the dual setup and the muffler sits really low to the ground . The single output is awesome since the muffler sits where the stock one used to sit . If your planning to lower your car a lot like I did, stay away from the dual output or do what boats did and go custom. Follow boats, he did an amazing job . Other then that I love the sound of the magnaflow and I'm soon going catless so it should open up even more ! I'll post pics once I install the catless mid !


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You could also do what Steve at Insane speed motorsports did to his and run a low profile Vibrant performance muffler with 2.5" pipes to a single 4" exit. If you really want to do a dual exit, you can always just Y-pipe it over the axle. I've heard Steve's in person and I think it sounds WAY better than mine (mine's just loud, lol) His has a much nicer deep tone.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

im keeping the cars height..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Then you should be okay with magnaflow , or you can go custom .... 



cruzey13 said:


> im keeping the cars height..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I might just swap out the muffler and install the vibrant low pro one. With a catless mid it should sound a lot louder .....  



boats4life said:


> You could also do what Steve at Insane speed motorsports did to his and run a low profile Vibrant performance muffler with 2.5" pipes to a single 4" exit. If you really want to do a dual exit, you can always just Y-pipe it over the axle. I've heard Steve's in person and I think it sounds WAY better than mine (mine's just loud, lol) His has a much nicer deep tone.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

If you were to do a mag muffler what kind would you get? And also where is a link for th vibrant one? I'm looking art doing an exhauston my car and can't decide between flowmaster, mags, or the vibrant one


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> If you were to do a mag muffler what kind would you get? And also where is a link for th vibrant one? I'm looking art doing an exhauston my car and can't decide between flowmaster, mags, or the vibrant one


After hearing Steve's, I kinda wanna redo mine eventually, lol

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you know which one he has on his car?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> Do you know which one he has on his car?


No, but you can message him and ask.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cru (Nov 27, 2013)

Now when people say Catless, does that mean they are taking out the catalytic converter?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cru said:


> Now when people say Catless, does that mean they are taking out the catalytic converter?


Yes, if you have a state emissions that looks for the cats with a mirror then this is not for you. They made dummy cats you can have welded in place but I can't find them online anymore. Jeggs, summit, or some shop like that sold them but now it's a fart in the wind. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

